# Booking French sites July/August



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Anybody any experience of booking onto French camp sites in July and August? As you know mid July to mid August is when the French decamp major style. We are reading that you have to book in advance to stand a prayer of getting on sites, difficult when you don't know what the site holds. There must be many of you that motorhomed over there in that period. We have in the past toured at that time . . . . but on a motorbike with a two man pup tent with obviously no problems. All help much appreciated. Cheers, Jeffus. 8)

P.S. Nice dash Jabber, very posh.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

When our children were young we used to tour France with a caravan.

Whether you get in easily depends on which area you go to and at what time you start looking for a pitch. 
If you go to a very popular area like the coast it's worth overnighting a few miles back from the coast so that you arrive at your chosen main stop next day about lunch time so that you are ready to fill the pitches vacated that morning.

I can remember a couple of occasions when we have not got onto a favoured campsite but have managed one a short distance away. I think you have to be prepared for the eventuality.


----------



## eddieo (May 1, 2005)

Before the children, we never booked in advance. We toured and always found somewhere. We now book in advance as the children like the best facilities and once they make friends (almost immediately), they can make our life a misery if we move on. I don’t mind this, as if they are happy we are happy - as long as the site is civilised!. 
Some of the best sites can be found in Michelin camping guide or Alan Rogers (local WH Smiths) you have left it a bit late for the most popular sites but there will still be availability. Best try phoning in the first instance, as response to emails can be slow. We are of to the Cote de a’zure and then up to Lake Annecy this summer, maybe we will see you good luck!


----------



## korky (May 16, 2005)

Hi Jeffus
We have done combinations of North East France, Eastern France, Southern Germany, and Western Austria over the last two summers. Luckily we booked in advance - because - Without Exception - every major site that we visited during the last week in July/first two weeks in August had 'FULL' signs up on our arrival.
After that time demand does seem to slacken off somewhat.
Most of our reservations are done over the internet - no problems in that respect at all - and many sites will acept credit card deposits.
Hope this helps
Korky


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Korky said

_After that time demand does seem to slacken off somewhat_

I couldn't agree with you more, but we found that even into early September all the best sites would be taken and you would be left with ones with no shade or on the noisiest part of the campsite.
If you are talking about the big campsites on the south coast we find that most of the reception staff speak good English so phoning to ask about availability is no problem.

*Eddieo*. When are you down on the Riviera, we will be down near Frejus for a couple of weeks in June.

Cheers Sid


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We loved this site last year http://www.campmed.com/campeng/csoleil/piscine.htm


----------



## eddieo (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sid, it must be nice to be able to get away in June. School holiday period for us I'm afraid, late july - August. We are going to Cavalaire sur mere - to the left of St Tropez. we have found the roads are gridlocked heading right towards Frejus/Cannes in summer months. Yes August is the French month and July the English!
personally I don't like the west side of the french Med, very overcrowded and commercialized - and a high crime are for motorhome theft.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Eddieo, Sorry about that, we are privileged to be able to go when we feel like it.
This is a link to a site we have used for years, they have a little boat to take you down to the beach, facilities are excellant.

http://www.provence-campings.com/frejus/etoile-argens/indexuk.htm

Cheers Sid


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

*Thankx*

Thankx a bunch guys and gals. Your input is very much appreciated.

This is probably going to be my last post for quite some time (nukeybabes don't cancel my subscription please) as tomorrow we bail out and go full timing, don't know when we are returning but a big thank you to you all for all your expert knowledge it's been a fantastic help. Hope to see you on the road sometime, we will certainly be looking out for the stickers/flags of our favouite web site. God Bless and safe travels to you all. Jeffus. 8)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi jeffus,

Wish you all the best on your new venture and fulltiming. 

I shall certainly miss your posts, although you could still keep in touch at the occasional internet cafe maybe?

Have a great, great adventure!

Jealous as hell!

pete.


----------



## eddieo (May 1, 2005)

Fulltiming... why would you wish to be in the south of france at the height of the madness if you don't need to be? 
There are nice areas to visit including Northern Spain and Northern Portugal. I think Sweden is beautiful in the summer. Most people cross the channel and turn right, its a nice change to sometimes turn left and head North.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

We had problems trying to book decent sites with all the facilities for the kids, all fully booked. We bit the bullet and went through Eurocamp Independent and got all 3 sites we wanted for the last week in July and first week in August. These were booked on Saturday, we just had to change the timing as one site had a minimum stay of 5 days. Cost quite a bit more than DIY, but at least we got what we wanted.
Colin


----------

